# I caught the yeti thieves in action. Portland TX



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

Night before last I was in the living room on my computer and heard some commotion out front and I opened the front door to see 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!! I couldn't believe my EYES!!!! I had my cell in my hand and called the law... They said they caught up with them about an hour later.... I think I'm gonna start keeping my pistol in the living room....


----------



## 1trout (Aug 29, 2008)

sounds great:doowapsta


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

1trout said:


> sounds great:doowapsta


 x2! If ya can, try to follow up on the final disposition of the case, and let us know.


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

They (the officers) told me that they confiscated multiple Coolers from that group. As of now still under investigation...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Best post of the week! Wonder if they still have my Roadie that walked off couple weeks back in RP. Need to chop a hand off each one of them sorry POS's.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

OP....where at.....I had a 65 heisted a week or two ago.,,,,


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Buy cheaper ice chest..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

kja88 said:


> Buy cheaper ice chest..


Seriously?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

redfish1116 said:


> Night before last I was in the living room on my computer and heard some commotion out front and I opened the front door to see 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!! I couldn't believe my EYES!!!! I had my cell in my hand and called the law... They said they caught up with them about an hour later.... *I think I'm gonna start keeping my pistol in the living room....*


Very nice! So happy they got busted! 

As for the bold, I've always said if I'm in a situation where I need a handgun at home I'm not gonna have time to run upstairs to get it and come back down. Best to find a good hiding stash downstairs and let the family know where it's at.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

I would of pistol whipped the shiznit out of em and then slammed there hands in the tailgate 

Glad you got them busted and got your coolers back


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Any names you can share. My bet they belong to a prominent fishing family in rockport.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Did they have a hoodie on?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> Any names you can share. My bet they belong to a prominent fishing family in rockport.


Now I'm curious, my nephew had his 250 quart taken out of driveway in key allegro couple weeks ago.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

That's why I keep my Desert Eagle, .50 AE black mag by the front door, Taurus Public Defender .45 Colt snubnose, 1 by the couch, and 1 by the bed. Sawed off 12 gauge pump by the back door. I'm also a certified instructor in close quarters combat.

I don't play with thieves.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Texas should flog thieves with bsmboo poles like they did ol Michael Fay in the Philippines years ago for graffiti. Leve them some marks to remember!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

kja88 said:


> Buy cheaper ice chest..


Who is this turd ^^^^?

You "buy cheaper ice chest",,,


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

One for the good guys.


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

x100 bragwell


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bragwell said:


> You "buy cheaper ice chest"


 The 94 quart igloo that came with my boat eight years ago continues to do the job just fine, & has never been stolen. Think I got my $ worth yet?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Just curious what they do with them after theft. Sell to their friends and black market, post on CL and possibly forums like 2cool, or do you think they intentionally damage them and send them to yeti claiming defection so they can get a NIB replacement? 

Regardless, great job redfish. I hope they get the book.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Had my 75 taken last Thursday in RKPT......bastards


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

redfish1116 said:


> Night before last I was in the living room on my computer and heard some commotion out front and I opened the front door to see 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!! I couldn't believe my EYES!!!! I had my cell in my hand and called the law... They said they caught up with them about an hour later.... I think I'm gonna start keeping my pistol in the living room....


It worked out the way it's supposed to. An armed confrontation could have changed someone's life forever- including yours. You did the right thing, let the police handle it, and you can enjoy your weekend with the thieves in the pokey and you likely having your beer bought for you for a while.

Keep the pistola for a more threatening situation and keep using the good sense you displayed in this situation.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

redfish1116 said:


> 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!!


so did they bust through the yeti secured cable that they sell?


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

Outearly------AGREED it just is ashamed that most people work hard for the nice things that they have and others strive to to make their living or feed their drug habits from others nice things...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Was it Portland PD that caught them? Curious what one would need to do to see if the thieves had their cooler on them? Mine was lifted in Lamar 2 weeks ago so I'm sure it has already been sold off but you never know. Can you imagine if a search warrant revealed a garage stacked to the ceiling with all the stolen ones we are always hearing about.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

So we are blaming the victims for thefts now? Classic.


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it was Portland PD


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Lmao !!!!!!!!....this threads gonna be a fun one to watch.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

If your going to take a gun to fight you better be sure
you got the balls to use it and ready for the s&&t storm
thats going to follow it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Was it Portland PD that caught them? Curious what one would need to do to see if the thieves had their cooler on them? Mine was lifted in Lamar 2 weeks ago so I'm sure it has already been sold off but you never know. Can you imagine if a search warrant revealed a garage stacked to the ceiling with all the stolen ones we are always hearing about.


Thieves are dumb but probably not that dumb. Besides, when those crackheads want a rock to smoke they want it YESTERDAY!!! Those ice chests probably don't stay in their possession for more than a couple of days.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Hopefully the PD will make them talk and get everyone involved. I sounds like with the number of Yetis stolen, there has to be an organized market for them.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure the junkies get some but I think your giving crack heads way too much credit if you think they've been able to steal and fence that many yeti's. How many folks have been approached down there by some sketchy dude at a car wash or gas station wanting to sale you a yeti? Neither me or anyone I know has, little too smart for crackheads imo. Plenty of rumors down there as well about folks that are far from someone needing a quick fix.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Only way to stop a thief is to cut a hand off. If caught again cut the other hand off. This country is going down the toilet due to our Liberals saying "oh they didnt do any harm to anyone".


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Could do like what I heard from my dad about Africa 
Guy stole from a French couple, the guy that got the thief the job "made things right" by getting a group of guys together dragging him into the street an hacking him to pieces with machetes. That would solve a lot and keep more people honest


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't ask me if a Yeti is worth kill over 
Ask the thief if it is worth dieing over


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Outearly said:


> It worked out the way it's supposed to. An armed confrontation could have changed someone's life forever- including yours. You did the right thing, let the police handle it, and you can enjoy your weekend with the thieves in the pokey and you likely having your beer bought for you for a while.
> 
> Keep the pistola for a more threatening situation and keep using the good sense you displayed in this situation.


x2
I would only pull out the pistol (I hope I never have to) when it comes to LIFE THREATENING situation.
A cooler (even Yeti) is not worth to kill someone over.
U have to deal with a lot of headache in the long run ...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Texas should flog thieves with bsmboo poles like they did ol Michael Fay in the Philippines years ago for graffiti. Leve them some marks to remember!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


You just aged us bro.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The 94 quart igloo that came with my boat eight years ago continues to do the job just fine, & has never been stolen. Think I got my $ worth yet?


Exactly...


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Sorry*



Lexy1 said:


> x2
> I would only pull out the pistol (I hope I never have to) when it comes to LIFE THREATENING situation.
> A cooler (even Yeti) is not worth to kill someone over.
> U have to deal with a lot of headache in the long run ...


I have to respectfully disagree. I someone is stealing from me they deserve a hunk of lead. Most theives started out stealing bubble gum and progressively get into bigger and badder things as time goes on. Next thing people are gonna tell me I need to buy a crappy truck so I don't have to worry about theives. Give me a break. Before they want to steal they need to think if its worth their life. They make the call, not me.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I can leave my 120qt igloo in my drive way or the back of my truck & it stays there. To top that, if it does get stolen I can buy another & it's still cheaper than a yeti.. Hmmm


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not saying the guys situation doesn't suck...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

What's a yeti?


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

fultonswimmer said:


> What's a yeti?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what's+a+yeti+cooler?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*



fultonswimmer said:


> What's a yeti?


A big white furry creature!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The 94 quart igloo that came with my boat eight years ago continues to do the job just fine, & has never been stolen. Think I got my $ worth yet?


Probly don't need that expensive boat either but it's pretty nice to have ain't it.....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ya, we should all drive a piece of **** to cut down on auto thefts.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

boom! said:


> Ya, we should all drive a piece of **** to cut down on auto thefts.


I like my f250 truck with XM weather on the 9" display


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I like my f250 truck with XM weather on the 9" display


You better hurry, it gets traded in next week. :brew2:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I like my f250 truck with XM weather on the 9" display


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Something to think about ! I lived in Portland on county rd. 72 for twelve years and was burglarized 4 times. They took guns , fishing equipment, cameras and so forth. Never caught anyone, never recovered anything.
I've lived in Flour Bluff for the last 18 years and have not had one single item stolen from house, boat, truck or my yard. I guess the thieves in the bluff don't like my stuff.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Is there anyway to engrave/hot knife your name/ID on a yeti?


----------



## z-bird1970 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah was thinking bout trying my old wood burning iron...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

galvbay said:


> Is there anyway to engrave/hot knife your name/ID on a yeti?


I was talking with the local game warden last week and mentioned my Yeti getting stolen. He said I should etch my license number on the bottom. Haven't figured out a good way to do this yet.....Yeah, I bought another one, I'm an idiot.....


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Salt Water Texan said:


> I've lived in Flour Bluff for the last 18 years and have not had one single item stolen from house, boat, truck or my yard. I guess the thieves in the bluff don't like my stuff.


They are too busy stealing stuff on the island.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CMnupqvnvLgCFap7QgodYBIAig

You can get these at Harbor Freight, Northern Tools etc.

Get em hot and stamp away


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Brete said:


> I was talking with the local game warden last week and mentioned my Yeti getting stolen. He said I should etch my license number on the bottom. Haven't figured out a good way to do this yet.....Yeah, I bought another one, I'm an idiot.....


Why at the bottom? Brand it on top "This Yeti belonged to Brete, tel # xxx-xxx-xxxx", all in two inches high letters. That would at least have so deterrence, hopefully.

Who bought these stolen expensive coolers? For sure not a run-of-the-mill bank fisherman. I would not be able to afford one for sure myself. It is really upsetting to think that fellow fishermen knowingly buying stolen properties (that were stolen from another fisherman).

Without a market, where/how would these meth heads fence their goods?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

How the heck do two guys carry one of these things? Looks heavy as heck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brete said:


> Probly don't need that expensive boat either but it's pretty nice to have ain't it.....


I think I see your point. If I had bought an Allweld, with the money I saved, I could have three Yetis in it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I think I see your point. If I had bought an Allweld, with the money I saved, I could have three Yetis in it.


Not to mention all the money you save on ice.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brete said:


> Not to mention all the money you save on ice.....


With my crew opening the lid every 10 minutes grabbing beerz, it wouldn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> With my crew opening the lid every 10 minutes grabbing beerz, it wouldn't make a bit of difference.


Seriously, you're right.....when I'm hunting down south in the heat I don't notice a lot of difference....I buy them for durability......kinda the Killens of ice chests.....


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The whole choot'em chop off thier hands off school of thought brings to mind what Judge Roy Bean's reply was when asked why he hung horse thiefs. "I don't hang them for stealing that horse, I hang them so more horses won't be stolen." Maybe that old judge had some wisdom what we have lost or forgotten.

Bob


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

*Stolen Yeti's*

Where are you located, over the 4th my neighbor had two Yeti's stolen in Rockport ?? What PD maybe he could get his back......


----------



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Tall tree, short rope! Glad you got em...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

foxyman said:


> Where are you located, over the 4th my neighbor had two Yeti's stolen in Rockport ?? What PD maybe he could get his back......


They all look the same.

I had the small one stolen off the sandbar 2 weeks ago. We went up to camp and came back, it was gone. They left all the other stuff!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

fultonswimmer said:


> What's a yeti?


http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130405210820/cryptidz/images/8/80/Light_Coat_Yeti.jpg


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

galvbay said:


> Is there anyway to engrave/hot knife your name/ID on a yeti?


maybe.....if you can hold him down...

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130405210820/cryptidz/images/8/80/Light_Coat_Yeti.jpg


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

boom! said:


> Seriously?


 ^ X2


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

If someone steals your 50K dollar boat, you going to buy a cheaper boat? I find it amusing when people advertise their expensive boats then tell you to buy a cheaper ice chest because yours got stolen, although the gist of the message is that they shouldn't be left outside as they are highly coveted by others and easy to move by thieves (physically and financially).

I'd say at least don't leave it outside. I wouldn't leave my rods in the rod holders all night and expect them to be there the next day (though I have and haven't lost any luckily).


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I had 6 Yetis stolen in Portland last month. Who do I call to pick them up???


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like some 2coolers should get together and do a little sting operation. Then when you catch them start cutting off fingers until they tell you where the other yeti's are. Once they start crying for mercy tell them to be real quite and they will be able to hear their bones break when you cut their hands off. 

Then for the hell of it carve "yeti theft" on their forehead.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

pilotboat said:


> Don't ask me if a Yeti is worth kill over
> Ask the thief if it is worth dieing over


Amen. We ran a sting this weekend while down in POC for poco. Left 7 yetis on 3 boats all next to each other and watched all night. No one touched them. I was suprised.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Very good thread--last trip down had a lot of boat trailer tire trouble--was getting some new tires on SPI drive in CC and talked to some kids out side of bob's --they told me there were a lot to them for sale--I asked where and they told me I looked like a cop and hauled ***--did not thinkabout then-- but I was talking to at least some of the thieves--they should start a sting outside of all the marine places--bet you find one you will find more--


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> Amen. We ran a sting this weekend while down in POC for poco. Left 7 yetis on 3 boats all next to each other and watched all night. No one touched them. I was suprised.


LOL.. that's hillarious... did yall have rods and reels also on display?

I heard that they caught a group in POC that was responsible for alot of the burglaries and stolen stuff.. maybe that was the entire group.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

we were there at POC two about two years ago staying at Pirates Cove--story was someone got a 70 Hp off a boat in a slip== if they are that bad I do not want to run into the in the Dark--it would seem easier to just take the whole **** boat !!! 

we have lost several items left in the breeze way-at Pirates---you just have to lock anything up these days--My dad told me 35 years ago no one steals fishing stuff that would be too low!! glad he is not here to see all of this ****>>>


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

loco4fishn said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. I someone is stealing from me they deserve a hunk of lead. Most theives started out stealing bubble gum and progressively get into bigger and badder things as time goes on. Next thing people are gonna tell me I need to buy a crappy truck so I don't have to worry about theives. Give me a break. Before they want to steal they need to think if its worth their life. They make the call, not me.


Wonder if your kid was shot for stealing bubblegum if it would change your opinion.

I can't beleave any of you would actually kill someone over a cooler; I pray to god its just internet blustering.

Glad the theaves were cought and will go to jail where they belong, not a morgue where they likely don't.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Meant to post this earlier but was busy fishing. Capt Mickey talked about this Friday morning. We were listening on our way to Matty.

While I don't get the whole Yeti fad (you can buy a quality firearm for less than a yeti)...I hate a thief!!! glad they busted some of them. Yeti thieves are like dope-heads and the cartel. If the market wasn't there, both problems would be solved.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

CObob said:


> Wonder if your kid was shot for stealing bubblegum if it would change your opinion.
> 
> I can't beleave any of you would actually kill someone over a cooler; I pray to god its just internet blustering.
> 
> Glad the theaves were cought and will go to jail where they belong, not a morgue where they likely don't.


I agree with this. I always say stupid hurts but should not kill. Think this applies here. All about beating their *** but no need to die. We all do stupid things at times in our lives, and I'm not a thief but glad my other stupid moves didn't kill me.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

redfish1116 said:


> Night before last I was in the living room on my computer and heard some commotion out front and I opened the front door to see 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!! I couldn't believe my EYES!!!! I had my cell in my hand and called the law... They said they caught up with them about an hour later.... I think I'm gonna start keeping my pistol in the living room....


Please be sure to have the Portland pd contact the rockport pd as well as the aransas county constables and sheriff. These agencies need to share their info so that there is a better chance of conviction and so they can tie the pieces together. I think this is larger than two crooks in a pickup. Where can all the stolen coolers be going? There has to be a bigger player in this theft ring.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

tamucc04 said:


> I agree with this. I always say stupid hurts but should not kill. Think this applies here. All about beating their *** but no need to die. We all do stupid things at times in our lives, and I'm not a thief but glad my other stupid moves didn't kill me.


You wouldn't be so tender hearted if burglar's were robbing you. I've had confrontations with burglar's, and they wont hesitate to do harm to you for interrupting their heist. DON'T BE A VICTIM. Protect your family, your home, and your belongings.


----------



## underdogg (Apr 26, 2013)

boom! said:


> Ya, we should all drive a piece of **** to cut down on auto thefts.


 X2. Oh they stole your 50,000.00 pick-up, maybe you should drive a Yugo. No one has ever had a Yugo stolen


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

DON'T BE A VICTIM. Protect your shiiiiiiiii.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x 100 Bragwell--I was told I was wrong for carrying mine up stairs for 7 days--did not want some one to see me put it in my avalanche and screw something up getting it OUT-I have gone to carrying a brief case with all my personal stuff and leaving my pick up UNLOCKED--have not had to replace a window in over a year now--if they see it they WANT IT_AND GET IT__


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome glad to hear it !!!! Hope they get jail time those sorry %[email protected]&@#*#****@@@ ....


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Just put an AR behind your door. That ought to be a good BBC.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

bragwell said:


> That's why I keep my Desert Eagle, .50 AE black mag by the front door, Taurus Public Defender .45 Colt snubnose, 1 by the couch, and 1 by the bed. Sawed off 12 gauge pump by the back door. I'm also a certified instructor in close quarters combat.
> 
> I don't play with thieves.











..........


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

DUTY FIRST said:


> ..........


Raised by an Internet pack of wolves.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

DPElite said:


> I would of pistol whipped the shiznit out of em and then slammed there hands in the tailgate
> 
> Glad you got them busted and got your coolers back


I didn't know you were on here! Wazzzup? (GS Horitexan)


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

CObob said:


> Wonder if your kid was shot for stealing bubblegum if it would change your opinion.
> 
> I can't beleave any of you would actually kill someone over a cooler; I pray to god its just internet blustering.
> 
> Glad the theaves were cought and will go to jail where they belong, not a morgue where they likely don't.


....Liberals


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Come on guys, a "bigger player" ?? A Yeti Lord of the Ringleaders ?? How about Yeti being popular, like expensive car stereos. Thieves are in on easy to acquire goods. To those rat bassards' that just a couple hundy laying OUTSIDE. Its a cooler, take it INSIDE. All the thieves knew a lot of cars had good Cd/DVD players they just had to look in car windows and see, now they just look in a boat and they don't have to break anything to take one. How about installing small GPS trackers in the handle and placing multiple coolers in high traffic Yeti theft areas. 

And although shooting a thief should be allowed, we have too many **** sensitive people who've changed the system (women, maybe the muslims were on to something..haha). If you see a thief outside, don't grab a gun, sling a Super Spook and em and try to wrap em up', preferably around the neck for you precision anglers


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

redfish1116 said:


> Night before last I was in the living room on my computer and heard some commotion out front and I opened the front door to see 2 thieves stealing my locked down yeti off my boat!!! I couldn't believe my EYES!!!! I had my cell in my hand and called the law... They said they caught up with them about an hour later.... I think I'm gonna start keeping my pistol in the living room....


great job. was this the lock you had on your yeti? I started locking mine up with these and it's done the trick so far.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

YakSerious said:


> *Come on guys, a "bigger player" ?? A Yeti Lord of the Ringleaders* ?? How about Yeti being popular, like expensive car stereos. Thieves are in on easy to acquire goods. To those rat bassards' that just a couple hundy laying OUTSIDE. Its a cooler, take it INSIDE. All the thieves knew a lot of cars had good Cd/DVD players they just had to look in car windows and see, now they just look in a boat and they don't have to break anything to take one. How about installing small GPS trackers in the handle and placing multiple coolers in high traffic Yeti theft areas.
> 
> And although shooting a thief should be allowed, we have too many **** sensitive people who've changed the system (women, maybe the muslims were on to something..haha). If you see a thief outside, don't grab a gun, sling a Super Spook and em and try to wrap em up', preferably around the neck for you precision anglers


How do you explain the mass thefts of yetis in the Rockport, Port A, Corpus, Portland areas? We are talking 20+ coolers, likely 50 or more. Where are they going? How and where are they being sold? Do you think that many people who would use a yeti are stealing them instead of buying them? It's not one or two coolers we're talking about here, it quite a few.

One would think that with as many as have been stolen, that someone would hear of them being sold. Not much on Craigslist, so where are they going? It may only be a small group doing this, but I don't think that they are doing it because they like to collect yeti's.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Mexico


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

jampen said:


> Mexico


 THIS


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Locks or not you leave something worth 3-400 bucks in the bed of your truck that can be stolen in seconds and flipped quickly. Your begging for trouble...

There is some basic cya you gotta do...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

RexP said:


> THIS


Maybe, its possible.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> Maybe, its possible.


 lots of people in MX do not have refig. 
lots of MX fishermen can not buy Yeti to keep ice for days, or is it weeks.
people keep buying them, people keep stealing them
It is kinda funny it is only Yetis we hear about.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Not many groups of people I hate but I do hate a thief!!!!!! Yeti's are an easy target in the bed of a truck or in the boat. Lock them up and it will make most move on to the next Yeti. A friend of mine wrote really big on all his Yeti's in a big fat black marker " This cooler was stolen from (his name)"! Thought it was pretty funny and people who are reselling them would not want it?


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

jampen said:


> Mexico


hey that's offensive and racist, you saying the thieves are mexicans??


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

Ethan Hunt said:


> hey that's offensive and racist, you saying the thieves are mexicans??


i think hes saying the coolers are being resold in mexico


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> hey that's offensive and racist, you saying the thieves are mexicans??


That is crazy talk

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

WHAT offensive and racist comments on 2cool, NO that NEVER happens!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.wkrg.com/story/22490498/arrests-in-theft-ring-targeting-charter-fleet

http://www.katc.com/news/st-martin-parish-teens-accused-of-theft/#_


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Where are stereos, in cars
Where are cars, in parking lots

Where are Yetis, in boats and trucks
Where are these boats and trucks holding yeti's, the coast, populated coastal towns that have fishing tourists/people with money

I doubt its hard to sell a yeti to someone for a hundred bucks in another town..
Do you think someone is going to say squat after getting a smoking good deal ?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

While I don't get the whole Yeti fad (you can buy a quality firearm for less than a yeti)...


Do you see the irony here????? Why would you buy a "quality" firearm when you could buy a plain 870 at Academy for a couple hundred bux. Works just fine, been around forever.....bet you have one of those fancy Benelli's.....I don't get it?????......


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fyi if you catch them in action at NITE in Texas deadly force is allowed.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Brete said:


> While I don't get the whole Yeti fad (you can buy a quality firearm for less than a yeti)...
> 
> Do you see the irony here????? Why would you buy a "quality" firearm when you could buy a plain 870 at Academy for a couple hundred bux. Works just fine, been around forever.....bet you have one of those fancy Benelli's.....I don't get it?????......


I didn't get it for years either. I had cheap coolers and guns because that's all I could afford. They served their purpose and worked just fine and still do. When I got older and made a pretty good living I tried the more expensive stuff. Man, some of it is nice. I still have 870 shotguns but now I also have 4 Benelli's. I have Colman coolers but I also have Yeti's. Do the Benelli's & Yeti's work better, yes! Do you have to have the better stuff, not at all. Get what you can afford.


----------

